# Neighbors don't want me to park in the neighborhood....



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Okay....So, I drive a Hyundai Sonata...which is nice normal car....So, I parked it in one spot one day and the person who lived there said that he cannot get the street cleaned if I park there. So, I stopped parking there . Then I started parking in front of another house and today he put a note on my car saying "Please park your car off my driveway for ease of backing out" . Now I was not even parked in front of his driveway. I was parked across the street from his driveway. If he wants he can turn and drive out of his driveway...But instead he left this note on my car!! I live in a rich neighborhood....Nobody is a taxi driver here. My family says that nobody will like your car parked anywhere nearby because it is a Taxi. Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Your neighbors just seem like entitled pricks. In that case no one should be on the road so he doesn't hit traffic.

My neighbors don't care the only issue I have is coming back 3 am or so it's hard to find street parking and the last thing I wanna do is wait outside for someone to leave. Before you ask I do have provided parking for my building but my gf parks there


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh yeah the perk of driving in new York


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

If there ain't no sign saying you can't park on the street, then parking's allowed.
There's these things called "tax dollars" that pay for the streets and therefore everyone can use them. Rich asshats!!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

How would they associate your car with a taxi/Uber/Lyft?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> How would they associate your car with a taxi/Uber/Lyft?


TLC license plates I guess....


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Okay....So, I drive a Hyundai Sonata...which is nice normal car....So, I parked it in one spot one day and the person who lived there said that he cannot get the street cleaned if I park there. So, I stopped parking there . Then I started parking in front of another house and today he put a note on my car saying "Please park your car off my driveway for ease of backing out" . Now I was not even parked in front of his driveway. I was parked across the street from his driveway. If he wants he can turn and drive out of his driveway...But instead he left this note on my car!! I live in a rich neighborhood....Nobody is a taxi driver here. My family says that nobody will like your car parked anywhere nearby because it is a Taxi. Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


Your profile says UberX, but your post says you're a taxi. Which is it?


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

You *are* a taxi driver. Just reskinned.

No one wants you hanging out on/near their turf.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

UberRose said:


> TLC license plates I guess....


Okay. We don't have those in CA at least not for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## rolyasmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Remember, if you are on a public way, there is no parking requirements and you are not impeding traffic; you have every right to be there. You can park in front of someone house all day if you want. They don't own the roadway.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

You guys are fuzzing up the issue; Her neighbor told her to get her TaxiAss up outta here. Her parents told her that no one wants a Taxi parked up in front they house. 

Conclusion: Move yo Azz!!

Everyone giving her advice on her rights and street regs is doing her a disservice.


----------



## rolyasmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> You guys are fuzzing up the issue; Her neighbor told her to get her TaxiAss up outta here. Her parents told her that no one wants a Taxi parked up in front they house.
> 
> Conclusion: Move yo Azz!! *Why???????????????????????????????? I would not move. *
> 
> Everyone giving her advice on her rights and street regs is doing her a disservice.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> If there ain't no sign saying you can't park on the street, then parking's allowed.
> There's these things called "tax dollars" that pay for the streets and therefore everyone can use them. Rich asshats!!


What the hell does it have to do with being rich?

My sister lives in a low-income neighborhood, and she constantly is involved in these types of disputes with asshat neighbors. Poor asshats!


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Why?

Because they don't want you there.

You have limited amount of time and energy during the day and engaging in petty conflicts is a waste of both. Move on. Go make money.


----------



## rolyasmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Why?
> 
> Because they don't want you there.
> 
> You have limited amount of time and energy during the day and engaging in petty conflicts is a waste of both. Move on. Go make money.


Not my problem they don't want me there. I don't want a lot of people here and there. But I will stop. True, focus on the green stuff. I agree!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> Your profile says UberX, but your post says you're a taxi. Which is it?


 I drive UberX.

I was referring to the Taxi because of the Taxi in "TAXI and Limosine commission" license plates. The neighbor probably doesnt know whether I drive uber or anything else. But he obviously sees my TLC plates.

Is being a TLC driver so bad that noone wants me to park in my neighborhood now?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

And yes, the focus is on the green stuff ofcourse.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> You *are* a taxi driver. Just reskinned.
> 
> No one wants you hanging out on/near their turf.


Is there anything wrong with being a taxi driver?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Okay....So, I drive a Hyundai Sonata...which is nice normal car....So, I parked it in one spot one day and the person who lived there said that he cannot get the street cleaned if I park there. So, I stopped parking there . Then I started parking in front of another house and today he put a note on my car saying "Please park your car off my driveway for ease of backing out" . Now I was not even parked in front of his driveway. I was parked across the street from his driveway. If he wants he can turn and drive out of his driveway...But instead he left this note on my car!! I live in a rich neighborhood....Nobody is a taxi driver here. My family says that nobody will like your car parked anywhere nearby because it is a Taxi. Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


Just curious if you are a new driver? You need to know the parking regulations for your town. It doesn't make any sense for two neighbors to tell you something that isn't true, the driveway and street cleaning. You do need to give room for a car to pull in the driveway, don't park close so the car can turn in and not hit your car. Same for across the street, the car backing out needs room to turn onto the street so they don't hit your car.

I would keep your eye on those neighbors, now they are suspects. Your car I assume is in good condition. It sounds like I would ignore them and that there is more to the story. I don't see how it's your fault but they have some beef with you.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's a different perspective:

As a home owner on a small suburban street, I understand the frustration when someone parks right across the street, directly across from my driveway. The way my street is set up, I have to be extra careful to back up, and angle my suv out the driveway just right, so I don't hit that other car. Park in front of my house all you like, no big deal. But just that one spot get's a little annoying. 

Nothing to do with being rich or not.

That being said, I'm a capable enough driver, so I can deal with it. Do what you feel is best as a conscientious neighbor.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes I am a new driver in that I started driving uber only 6-7 weeks ago. 

Here's a pic of my neighbor's driveway from Google maps....His driveway is on the left and I park my car across the street on the right where that white car is parked in this pic. There is plenty of space for him to back out easily including the entire two way street that can be seen.

And yes, I am ignoring him for now. ...but why would neighbors have an issue with a TLC car??...I don't get it.....I love driving for uber....Is there anything I should be ashamed about? I am not doing anything wrong....am I?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

That white car is in the way. You should be parking 2 car lengths behind that white car so he can get out of his driveway. I hate to say it but go pull into his driveway and see what clearance you need. Then I'm thinking did you just move there or start parking there to cause a problem?


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

UberRose said:


> he left this note on my car!!


You know that notes on your car is not from an authority right? You just need to face your fears and ignore these people. You have every right to park there if there's no sign saying otherwise. Keep a photo of the notes just incase they terrorise your vehicle.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> That white car is in the way. You should be parking 2 car lengths behind that white car so he can get out of his driveway. I hate to say it but go pull into his driveway and see what clearance you need. Then I'm thinking did you just move there or start parking there to cause a problem?


Yes, I am completely able to pull out of his driveway comfortably without hitting any car...All the cars on our street are parked like that only. There is plenty of space to turn and go....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Why don't you park your car in your own driveway?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

It probably reminds them of commercial vehicles even though there is no lettering. Commercial vehicles should be parked in the garage, if possible. They tend to depreciate a neighborhood. As for parking opposite a driveway, it looks like that white car is an accident waiting to happen and I don't like it when vehicles are in front of my driveway either unless there is no place else to park.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Okay....So, I drive a Hyundai Sonata...which is nice normal car....So, I parked it in one spot one day and the person who lived there said that he cannot get the street cleaned if I park there. So, I stopped parking there . Then I started parking in front of another house and today he put a note on my car saying "Please park your car off my driveway for ease of backing out" . Now I was not even parked in front of his driveway. I was parked across the street from his driveway. If he wants he can turn and drive out of his driveway...But instead he left this note on my car!! I live in a rich neighborhood....Nobody is a taxi driver here. My family says that nobody will like your car parked anywhere nearby because it is a Taxi. Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


As long as you're not violating any HOA regs or local ordinances, I would suggest you invite your neighbor to help themselves to a nice, steaming cup of STFU.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Parking directly across from a driveway = possible asshat move.

Parking on the street in general if there are no laws or godawful-HOA rules about it = totally fine.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Why don't you park your car in your own driveway?


Because we already have 2 cars parked in our driveway. ..That's why I have to park outside my driveway...


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Looking at the picture, i think the neighbor just doesn't want to hit your car while backing out. 

Maybe just don't park right in that spot as a general courtesy. Doesn't seem like a snobby request.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Because we already have 2 cars parked in our driveway. ..That's why I have to park outside my driveway...


There you go, has nothing to do with driving. You're the guy with the extra cars blocking other people. Move your extra car far out of the way of your neighbors. Be respectful of them if you want the same. Move it far from that white car so no one has to carefully drive around your extra car, they definitely don't like it and I don't think you or anyone else would.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Because we already have 2 cars parked in our driveway. ..That's why I have to park outside my driveway...


park the livery car in the driveway and your extra car in front of your driveway - problem solved


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Yes I am a new driver in that I started driving uber only 6-7 weeks ago.
> 
> Here's a pic of my neighbor's driveway from Google maps....His driveway is on the left and I park my car across the street on the right where that white car is parked in this pic. There is plenty of space for him to back out easily including the entire two way street that can be seen.
> 
> And yes, I am ignoring him for now. ...but why would neighbors have an issue with a TLC car??...I don't get it.....I love driving for uber....Is there anything I should be ashamed about? I am not doing anything wrong....am I?


Anything you should be ashamed of? Nothing except you're so hard up for income you're willing to drive your personal car as a taxi.

Anyone willing to drive for for a buck a mile should be embarrassed AND ashamed.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Anyone willing to drive for for a buck a mile should be embarrassed AND ashamed.


Anyone willing to log in to a message board to try to shame people for driving for a buck a mile should be embarrassed AND ashamed.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Anything you should be ashamed of? Nothing except you're so hard up for income you're willing to drive your personal car as a taxi.
> 
> Anyone willing to drive for for a buck a mile should be embarrassed AND ashamed.


Are you really that dense. She said she had a livery plate and she drives in NY. They have UberTaxi there and they make good money in New York.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Anyone willing to log in to a message board to try to shame people for driving for a buck a mile should be embarrassed AND ashamed.


He's a cab driver - what do you expect. No offense to the good guys.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> You guys are fuzzing up the issue; Her neighbor told her to get her TaxiAss up outta here. Her parents told her that no one wants a Taxi parked up in front they house.
> 
> Conclusion: Move yo Azz!!
> 
> Everyone giving her advice on her rights and street regs is doing her a disservice.





The Mollusk said:


> Why?
> 
> Because they don't want you there.
> 
> You have limited amount of time and energy during the day and engaging in petty conflicts is a waste of both. Move on. Go make money.


 And the neighbor can move on as well, if that's a legal spot I'll park there all day and night and there's nothing they can do or say.



5 Star Guy said:


> That white car is in the way. You should be parking 2 car lengths behind that white car so he can get out of his driveway. I hate to say it but go pull into his driveway and see what clearance you need. Then I'm thinking did you just move there or start parking there to cause a problem?


 What are you backing out a semi? White car is NOT in the way and legally parked


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Anything you should be ashamed of? Nothing except you're so hard up for income you're willing to drive your personal car as a taxi.
> 
> Anyone willing to drive for for a buck a mile should be embarrassed AND ashamed.


New York has some of the highest rates in the country (yes I know they have to pay for a TLC license). So it's not a dollar a mile

Even your area of Portland is decent at $1.15/mile.

Just mad at the world or trolling?


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> And the neighbor can move on as well, if that's a legal spot I'll park there all day and night and there's nothing they can do or say


Incorrect.

There's plenty they can do and say. None of it is beneficial to her.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Parking directly across from a driveway = possible asshat move.
> 
> Parking on the street in general if there are no laws or godawful-HOA rules about it = totally fine.


The spot across from the driveway is a totally legal parking spot. If nobody can park on the street opposite someone's driveway well then I guess there goes half of the available parking. Or are you trying to argue this is some "unwritten rule" like in baseball, lol.

That said if there were other spots available I wouldn't park across from a driveway just out of concern for my car. Just like you don't automatically take any parking spot in the lot, you try and find one that puts your own car out of as much harms way as possible.

But if there are no other spots available hell yeah I would park there in a minute and not think twice about it.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah, it looks easy to back out and go right; but to back out and go left with the fire hydrant would be harder with a car parked on the street. I would park in the first place, where they asked you to move because of street cleaning. That's not a every day thing.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Not sure about an unwritten rule, you can't block a driveway either in front of or the opposite side that makes it difficult to get in or out. Same for a fire hydrant. There are signs posted just about everywhere in MA so I assumed that was the case elsewhere. The neighbors are pissed and I side with them now that I have a better understanding. You do need to work with your neighbors, telling them to f off and park there is not a good solution. Move the car further down where you don't have that spacing situation.

I did have a neighbor who claimed the legal, public parking spot on the street in front of his house was his private property. Then he had the city install a handicap space there for him. His car was always parked in his driveway so I went to the town and complained. Long story short the town said they made a mistake and I moved soon after anyway.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Okay....So, I drive a Hyundai Sonata...which is nice normal car....So, I parked it in one spot one day and the person who lived there said that he cannot get the street cleaned if I park there. So, I stopped parking there . Then I started parking in front of another house and today he put a note on my car saying "Please park your car off my driveway for ease of backing out" . Now I was not even parked in front of his driveway. I was parked across the street from his driveway. If he wants he can turn and drive out of his driveway...But instead he left this note on my car!! I live in a rich neighborhood....Nobody is a taxi driver here. My family says that nobody will like your car parked anywhere nearby because it is a Taxi. Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


Uppity people get my goat. Tell them to take a flying leap in a muddy lake. they don't own the street and if there are no signs posted by the city saying you can't park, you can park, end of argument.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you my dear friends....I agree with you all. The neighbor is wrong. He doesnt own the street. But I am not going to park there now. I park in front of the next house. I cannot park in my own driveway because my parents want to park their car there. The house next to us also has 5 cars and the house in front of us has 3 big suvs. As I said we live in a rich neighborhood. I started driving uber some weeks ago and am happy with the money I am making. I dont think any other job in new york pays a much per week as driving for uber at my own schedule and times does. However, my parents said to me that nobody will like your car because it is a taxi.....That really bothered me making me wonder if it is so shameful to be an uber driver....I mean is there anything wrong with this job that I need to be ashamed about?!! It is paying my bills and I love it....Why do I get the feeling that it is a job that I cannot be proud of??....It just bothers me....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRose said:


> the person who lived there said that he cannot get the street cleaned if I park there.
> 
> Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


Do you live in New York City?.................or in Jersey or Connecticut?

Is there a sign that reads something on the order of : *NO PARKING* __________________(date/hour(s)), *STREET CLEANING* ? I saw the photograph, but did not see any such signs. Still, I could be missing something. If _*there ain't no sign, ain't nothin' noboday can say*_. Further, if there is no "Street Cleaning" sign, the neighbour's statement about "getting the street cleaned" is contrived.

I have the cab, the UberX car and a private car parked on the street. I did have one neighbour say something about parking all three on my side of the street. I told her that if she needed a space on our side of the street, and, if I have all three of my cars parked there, please call me and I will come out and move one for her.



UberRose said:


> Is there anything wrong with being a taxi driver?


No. .............and while one the subject, ignore the taxi-haters on these Boards.



living_the_dream said:


> ignore these people.
> 
> You have every right to park there if there's no sign saying otherwise.
> 
> Keep a photo of the notes just incase they terrorise your vehicle.


^^^^^^^...........all of the above...............



Hunt to Eat said:


> As long as you're not violating any HOA regs or local ordinances, I would suggest you invite your neighbor to help themselves to a nice, steaming cup of STFU.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

UberRose said:


> However, my parents said to me that nobody will like your car because it is a taxi.


you live in what you call a rich neighborhood of New York City&#8230; This should come as no surprise to you. That doesn't make you wrong, but it's a fact of life in NYC.



UberRose said:


> Why do I get the feeling that it is a job that I cannot be proud of??....It just bothers me....


If you are dependent on other people's opinions to make you proud of what you do, I don't know that there's anything a forum like this can do to support you.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> You guys are fuzzing up the issue; Her neighbor told her to get her TaxiAss up outta here. Her parents told her that no one wants a Taxi parked up in front they house.
> 
> Conclusion: Move yo Azz!!
> 
> Everyone giving her advice on her rights and street regs is doing her a disservice.


If only, right?
See, unless there's a city ordinance or an applicable HOA reg, this person may continue to park on the street. And that's the end of the story.
Is there anything else I can clarify for you here?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The only thing I was going to add was a suggestion that her parents contact the town, get confirmation that it is all legit and I'd go as far as letting the police know, if the neighbors are wrong. I don't know if there is some sort of race thing going on or something or that they're jealous she can set her own hours. Always best to nip any crazy neighbors in the bud before it escalates. I had a neighbor in my apartment, yes another long story and after our party he called the police and said there were girls being raped in our apartment. He is well known and the city told us what to do so he stops.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

There is no sign posted there that I cannot park. I can park on the street. As a matter of fact there is a car of another neighbor parked outside our driveway across the street. But I am not going to write up a note and stick it there!!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> you live in what you call a rich neighborhood of New York City&#8230; This should come as no surprise to you. That doesn't make you wrong, but it's a fact of life in NYC.


What does that mean? I am talking about the respect of an uber driver. We have respect too right?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Okay....So, I drive a Hyundai Sonata...which is nice normal car....So, I parked it in one spot one day and the person who lived there said that he cannot get the street cleaned if I park there. So, I stopped parking there . Then I started parking in front of another house and today he put a note on my car saying "Please park your car off my driveway for ease of backing out" . Now I was not even parked in front of his driveway. I was parked across the street from his driveway. If he wants he can turn and drive out of his driveway...But instead he left this note on my car!! I live in a rich neighborhood....Nobody is a taxi driver here. My family says that nobody will like your car parked anywhere nearby because it is a Taxi. Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


Tell them that since there are no signs in front of his house you will continue to park there. But if he's willing to pay you a daily fee not to park there you would happily take it. If not F off. Have a nice day!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Spanky said:


> Tell them that since there are no signs in front of his house you will continue to park there. But if he's willing to pay you a daily fee not to park there you would happily take it. If not F off. Have a nice day!


I think it was SJP yes sad I know who that is, posted her own Reserved No Parking signs in front of her house. That didn't last long. Some people are nuts.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> If only, right?
> See, unless there's a city ordinance or an applicable HOA reg, this person may continue to park on the street. And that's the end of the story.
> Is there anything else I can clarify for you here?


I'm suggesting that the OP choose her battles. This doesn't sound like one she should stand on. Not even close, nothing to gain, too much to lose.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Spanky said:


> Tell them that since there are no signs in front of his house you will continue to park there. But if he's willing to pay you a daily fee not to park there you would happily take it. If not F off. Have a nice day!


Now THAT is an excellent suggestion. The floppy eared desert dog likes the way you think.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> I'm suggesting that the OP choose her battles. This doesn't sound like one she should stand on. Not even close, nothing to gain, too much to lose.


On the other hand, if no regs, laws, or ordinances are being violated, why not just tell the neighbors to copulate with themselves? That's the logical thing to do here.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

UberRose said:


> What does that mean? I am talking about the respect of an uber driver. We have respect too right?


of course, but if you live in a highfalutin neighborhood of one of the most highfalutin towns on earth, you can't be surprised if your neighbors don't see things the same way you do. You're asking your neighbor to respect you, but it's quite obvious that he feels you are not respecting him.

Having grown up there, I know for a fact there are plenty of neighborhoods whose residents wouldnot be excited about a livery car parking on their street. Again, that does not make them right, but that's the way New Yorkers look at things.

Rather than following the advice to tell your neighbor to go "copulate with themselves," maybe a conversation with your neighbor about how hard you work would give him or her the opportunity to offer you the respect that you're asking for. Right now, you are nothing more to him than a parked car.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> of course, but if you live in a highfalutin neighborhood of one of the most highfalutin towns on earth, you can't be surprised if your neighbors don't see things the same way you do. You're asking your neighbor to respect you, but it's quite obvious that he feels you are not respecting him.
> 
> Having grown up there, I know for a fact there are plenty of neighborhoods whose residents wouldnot be excited about a livery car parking on their street. Again, that does not make them right, but that's the way New Yorkers look at things.
> 
> Rather than following the advice to tell your neighbor to go "copulate with themselves," maybe a conversation with your neighbor about how hard you work would give him or her the opportunity to offer you the respect that you're asking for. Right now, you are nothing more to him than a parked car.


Yeah I agree.....Lets forget the parked car for a second....Is there anything wrong/shameful/disrespectful about being an uber driver? Is it a good job that I can be proud to mention to others....?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRose said:


> *1. *Is there anything wrong/shameful/disrespectful about being an uber driver?
> 
> *2. *Is it a good job that I can be proud to mention to others....?


1. no.

2. No one who works for a living should be ashamed of doing so.

The above stated, there are people who look through their noses at people who drive for a living. This is why some posters here would invite your neighbours to render their snail mail addresses so that they can mail said neighbours a can of [vulgar expression for "close your mouth"].


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

bluedogz said:


> of course, but if you live in a highfalutin neighborhood of one of the most highfalutin towns on earth, you can't be surprised if your neighbors don't see things the same way you do. You're asking your neighbor to respect you, but it's quite obvious that he feels you are not respecting him.
> 
> Having grown up there, I know for a fact there are plenty of neighborhoods whose residents wouldnot be excited about a livery car parking on their street. Again, that does not make them right, but that's the way New Yorkers look at things.
> 
> Rather than following the advice to tell your neighbor to go "copulate with themselves," maybe a conversation with your neighbor about how hard you work would give him or her the opportunity to offer you the respect that you're asking for. Right now, you are nothing more to him than a parked car.


Sure, and if reason and diplomacy don't produce the intended results, then you would be well-advised to tell your neighbors to copulate with themselves. I, too, live in a high-falutin' neighborhood (Scottsdale) so I know exactly what you're talking about. I own multiple cars and I have teens with cars. My neighbors don't appreciate the used car lot out front on weekends. But I keep them quiet by ensuring that all the cars out front are clean, polished, well-maintained, and are moved at least once every 24 hours. No sense making enemies, but no sense in getting pushed around either.


----------



## GoodorBad (May 3, 2016)

Yo


UberRose said:


> Okay....So, I drive a Hyundai Sonata...which is nice normal car....So, I parked it in one spot one day and the person who lived there said that he cannot get the street cleaned if I park there. So, I stopped parking there . Then I started parking in front of another house and today he put a note on my car saying "Please park your car off my driveway for ease of backing out" . Now I was not even parked in front of his driveway. I was parked across the street from his driveway. If he wants he can turn and drive out of his driveway...But instead he left this note on my car!! I live in a rich neighborhood....Nobody is a taxi driver here. My family says that nobody will like your car parked anywhere nearby because it is a Taxi. Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


Your neighbor broke about two traffic/parking laws. Writing unauthorized parking notices on a public residential street, where parking is legal only at times street cleaning is not in the process. Also being herassing due to be a public trans provider and supposedly blocking his or her driveway when your legally parked. Also it's illegal for him or her to touch your car in anyway other than being cited by local parking police.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

GoodorBad said:


> Yo
> 
> Your neighbor broke about two traffic/parking laws. Writing unauthorized parking notices on a public residential street, where parking is legal only at times street cleaning is not in the process. Also being herassing due to be a public trans provider and supposedly blocking his or her driveway when your legally parked. Also it's illegal for him or her to touch your car in anyway other than being cited by local parking police.


I agree!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Just curious, what model car do they have? A good indication when buying a house is the age of the cars on the block, neighborhood. [I would die if my five Ferraris' were parked beside a Hyundai.]


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Just curious, what model car do they have? A good indication when buying a house is the age of the cars on the block, neighborhood. [I would die if my five Ferraris' were parked beside a Hyundai.]


When my bride and I were younger and still renting, we used the car rule when evaluating potential apartment buildings. A drive through the parking lot in the evening tells you all you need to know about whether you want to live there. If cars are less then 10 years old and in good repair, you're golden. If the lot is littered with POSes that haven't moved in some time, move on. Also, if there are as many cars in the lot at 2pm as there are at 7pm, stay away. You don't want to be living with unemployed shlubs.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

To the OP, in your first post you said that the guy who asked you not to park across from his driveway said please in his letter. Sounds like he was trying to be respectful. Some people don't have the "people skills" to be able to have a nice conversation face to face to smooth things over. 

Once again, I can see how you parking directly across can be an inconvenience. They are legitimately trying to not make a mistake and bump your car. For them, it seems easy enough to just respect this request. I don't sense anything elitist here.

For the person asking you not to park in the spot because of street cleaning, just respect the street cleaning times. Other than that, they can't tell you not to use legitimate street parking.

And next time, buy a Mercedes (just kidding).


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

tradedate said:


> To the OP, in your first post you said that the guy who asked you not to park across from his driveway said please in his letter. Sounds like he was trying to be respectful. Some people don't have the "people skills" to be able to have a nice conversation face to face to smooth things over.
> 
> Once again, I can see how you parking directly across can be an inconvenience. They are legitimately trying to not make a mistake and bump your car. For them, it seems easy enough to just respect this request. I don't sense anything elitist here.
> 
> ...


yes i agree....lol...He owns a mercedes and the white suv that is standing in his driveway in his pic. 

Do you think if I buy a mercedes with a TLC plates it will be okay? lol


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

GoodorBad said:


> Yo
> 
> Your neighbor broke about two traffic/parking laws. Writing unauthorized parking notices on a public residential street, where parking is legal only at times street cleaning is not in the process. Also being herassing due to be a public trans provider and supposedly blocking his or her driveway when your legally parked. Also it's illegal for him or her to touch your car in anyway other than being cited by local parking police.


Links, please?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Okay....So, I drive a Hyundai Sonata...which is nice normal car.. My family says that nobody will like your car parked anywhere nearby because it is a Taxi. Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


There are a lot of people that don't care for commercial vehicles parked overnight on residential streets, particularly in your snootier areas.

Try to make peace with this guy, if you can't the gentleman's next step might be to lobby for an ordinance preventing you from parking from the town fathers.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Like many have said, you have two choice's one is de-escalate the situation and move your car after your parents check with the city about parking on that specific street or escalate it and don't do anything besides ignoring them. Not sure why people think it's a good idea to do what you want and ignore them? You will have a better idea from the city if your neighbors are right. TNC is not commercial. You can't park in commercial spaces and there are roads that restrict commercial vehicles, which you are allowed to drive on. You're either commercial or you're not. No one can control your schedule either so if you drive the bar scene, be respectful when headed out or back with the radio and even the headlights. I'm on a dead end street and turn off my lights so I don't bother anyone pulling in or out.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> [I would die if my five Ferraris' were parked beside a Hyundai.]


...........................what about a DeSoto Adventurer ragtop?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........................what about a DeSoto Adventurer ragtop?


Only built for five years, but it was a great looking Chrysler product. Very poorly built and not at all reliable, but a whole ton of fun to look at today.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> You guys are fuzzing up the issue; Her neighbor told her to get her TaxiAss up outta here. Her parents told her that no one wants a Taxi parked up in front they house.
> 
> Conclusion: Move yo Azz!!
> 
> Everyone giving her advice on her rights and street regs is doing her a disservice.


If their house burnt down,the vacant lot would make a nice parking lot . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tradedate said:


> Here's a different perspective:
> 
> As a home owner on a small suburban street, I understand the frustration when someone parks right across the street, directly across from my driveway. The way my street is set up, I have to be extra careful to back up, and angle my suv out the driveway just right, so I don't hit that other car. Park in front of my house all you like, no big deal. But just that one spot get's a little annoying.
> 
> ...


I always back into my driveway.
Easier to fly out of there.
I have worked for oil field companies that requured we back into parking spots even with our personal vehicles.

It is a safety issue.
I almost always back into parking spaces.
An amazing amount of accidents are caused from backing out.
In neighborhoods, children are killed by being backed over.

I always park facing out.
Also have a backup camera in my car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Yes I am a new driver in that I started driving uber only 6-7 weeks ago.
> 
> Here's a pic of my neighbor's driveway from Google maps....His driveway is on the left and I park my car across the street on the right where that white car is parked in this pic. There is plenty of space for him to back out easily including the entire two way street that can be seen.
> 
> And yes, I am ignoring him for now. ...but why would neighbors have an issue with a TLC car??...I don't get it.....I love driving for uber....Is there anything I should be ashamed about? I am not doing anything wrong....am I?


Looks like that fire hydrant is IN their driveway !

What is the regulation for parking distance to a fire hydrant where you live !?

Perhaps they should MOVE their driveway.

Give them a ticket,and paint a yellow no parking zone in their driveway.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Okay....So, I drive a Hyundai Sonata...which is nice normal car....So, I parked it in one spot one day and the person who lived there said that he cannot get the street cleaned if I park there. So, I stopped parking there . Then I started parking in front of another house and today he put a note on my car saying "Please park your car off my driveway for ease of backing out" . Now I was not even parked in front of his driveway. I was parked across the street from his driveway. If he wants he can turn and drive out of his driveway...But instead he left this note on my car!! I live in a rich neighborhood....Nobody is a taxi driver here. My family says that nobody will like your car parked anywhere nearby because it is a Taxi. Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


You have a middle finger--USE IT !!!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

We've spent a lot of time on this topic. Let's summarize and move on, shall we?


If there is an HOA that prohibits where and how you wish to park, change your parking.
If there is a local ordinance that prohibits where and how you park, change your parking.
If neither #1 nor #2 above apply, you may continue to park as you have been doing. Your neighbors just have to suck it up.
There. Now we can all live with that, can't we?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uppity people get my goat. Tell them to take a flying leap in a muddy lake. they don't own the street and if there are no signs posted by the city saying you can't park, you can park, end of argument.


They don't have to be posted for the car to be towed. If you have an HOA, they may have guidelines or Covenants that specifically address parking blocking driveways and fire hydrants. In most states, even if unmarked (curbing) it is illegal to park within 10 ft of a fire hydrant. My HOA has parking rules in writing, curbing is unmarked, cars blocking fire hydrants routinely get ticketed by the fire dept., police dept. or the HOA. One neighbor tried arguing the point that he was ignorant of the law..........guess what, it cost him $500 to get his car out of impound and another $90 for a parking ticket.

As for street cleaning, if the neighbor is whining because he is washing the street himself, then suck it up buttercup, he's wasting water. If it's the city that wants to clean the street, they will tow your car.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> They don't have to be posted for the car to be towed. If you have an HOA, they may have guidelines or Covenants that specifically address parking blocking driveways and fire hydrants. In most states, even if unmarked (curbing) it is illegal to park within 10 ft of a fire hydrant. My HOA has parking rules in writing, curbing is unmarked, cars blocking fire hydrants routinely get ticketed by the fire dept., police dept. or the HOA. One neighbor tried arguing the point that he was ignorant of the law..........guess what, it cost him $500 to get his car out of impound and another $90 for a parking ticket.
> 
> As for street cleaning, if the neighbor is whining because he is washing the street himself, then suck it up buttercup, he's wasting water. If it's the city that wants to clean the street, they will tow your car.


Again, here's the bottom line...


If there is an HOA that dictates where and how you wish to park, change your parking.
If there is a local ordinance that dictates where and how you wish to park, change your parking.

If neither #1 nor #2 above apply, you may continue to park as you have been doing. Your neighbors just have to suck it up.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

UberRose let us know what the parking regulations are and if you hear from your neighbors again. That and I'd like to know what your parents think about it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Okay....So, I drive a Hyundai Sonata...which is nice normal car....So, I parked it in one spot one day and the person who lived there said that he cannot get the street cleaned if I park there. So, I stopped parking there . Then I started parking in front of another house and today he put a note on my car saying "Please park your car off my driveway for ease of backing out" . Now I was not even parked in front of his driveway. I was parked across the street from his driveway. If he wants he can turn and drive out of his driveway...But instead he left this note on my car!! I live in a rich neighborhood....Nobody is a taxi driver here. My family says that nobody will like your car parked anywhere nearby because it is a Taxi. Do you all also face problems from neighors if you park the car there?


In deed it's a taxi 
It runs down the hood


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

The Mollusk said:


> You *are* a taxi driver. Just reskinned.
> 
> No one wants you hanging out on/near their turf.


A poorer taxi


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> It probably reminds them of commercial vehicles even though there is no lettering. Commercial vehicles should be parked in the garage, if possible. They tend to depreciate a neighborhood. As for parking opposite a driveway, it looks like that white car is an accident waiting to happen and I don't like it when vehicles are in front of my driveway either unless there is no place else to park.


Correct it gives that worker hood feel


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> That white car is in the way. You should be parking 2 car lengths behind that white car so he can get out of his driveway. I hate to say it but go pull into his driveway and see what clearance you need. Then I'm thinking did you just move there or start parking there to cause a problem?


BS. I could back my old car (1969 Cadillac Fleetwood, over 19 feet long) out of there without a problem. His neighbor (and you I guess) need to learn to drive.

They could also back INTO their driveway if they're having that much trouble getting out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Yes I am a new driver in that I started driving uber only 6-7 weeks ago.
> 
> Here's a pic of my neighbor's driveway from Google maps....His driveway is on the left and I park my car across the street on the right where that white car is parked in this pic. There is plenty of space for him to back out easily including the entire two way street that can be seen.
> 
> And yes, I am ignoring him for now. ...but why would neighbors have an issue with a TLC car??...I don't get it.....I love driving for uber....Is there anything I should be ashamed about? I am not doing anything wrong....am I?


You're dealing with assholes. Since your neighbor apparently is a terrible driver I'd stay away since you don't want him to hit your car. Can you park in front of your driveway (behind the other cars there?) Blocking it isn't an issue I would assume since it's YOURS.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You're dealing with assholes. Since your neighbor apparently is a terrible driver I'd stay away since you don't want him to hit your car. Can you park in front of your driveway (behind the other cars there?) Blocking it isn't an issue I would assume since it's YOURS.


I think there is probably more to the story 
I've had neighbors were whole extended family & their cars pollute the whole street 
Way to large of a foot print


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Thank you my dear friends....I agree with you all. The neighbor is wrong. He doesnt own the street. But I am not going to park there now. I park in front of the next house. I cannot park in my own driveway because my parents want to park their car there. The house next to us also has 5 cars and the house in front of us has 3 big suvs. As I said we live in a rich neighborhood. I started driving uber some weeks ago and am happy with the money I am making. I dont think any other job in new york pays a much per week as driving for uber at my own schedule and times does. However, my parents said to me that nobody will like your car because it is a taxi.....That really bothered me making me wonder if it is so shameful to be an uber driver....I mean is there anything wrong with this job that I need to be ashamed about?!! It is paying my bills and I love it....Why do I get the feeling that it is a job that I cannot be proud of??....It just bothers me....


There is nothing shameful about any job unless it is screwing over/hurting someone else. You just have sh**y neighbors.

There are plenty of folks with advanced degrees working jobs your neighbors probably think they shouldn't, but working and not being a bum is not "shameful" whether it's driving for Uber, washing dishes, or cleaning toilets. Do not let their opinions make you feel bad about yourself for WORKING.

Remember, the most important people there are when it comes to health are not doctors, they're the folks who pick up the trash and those who make sure we have clean water and sewage removal. Those things prevent more illness than anything else. But what would your neighbors think of working as a garbage collector or in a sewage plant? The status of a job, or how well it pays are not related to its worth in many cases.

I'm in Houston and I happen to think Uber sucks here. So I can't speak as to how well its working for you. But I don't feel any shame at driving for Uber, I just think the company is a horrible one on the way it treats us. I also deliver pizza. I'm "overqualified" for that, too. But I have bills to pay. Just because I would PREFER to do something else (and more lucrative) does not mean there's anything wrong with doing what I'm doing.

This shame you feel is the equivalent a kid feeling there's something wrong with them for not having the right clothes. In my day it was Gloria Vanderbilt jeans. No idea what it is now, but it was stupid then, too.

I'd try to not piss off the neighbors because you live there, but don't let them make you feel bad about yourself.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

tradedate said:


> Here's a different perspective:
> 
> As a home owner on a small suburban street, I understand the frustration when someone parks right across the street, directly across from my driveway. The way my street is set up, I have to be extra careful to back up, and angle my suv out the driveway just right, so I don't hit that other car. Park in front of my house all you like, no big deal. But just that one spot get's a little annoying.
> 
> ...


Why don't you back your vehicle in your driveway? It's much easier to pull out of your driveway then backup. It's what I do and ask my family members since we have narrow streets. It is the drivers responsibility leaving their driveway to do so safely in most jurisdictions. Someone hitting a car leaving their driveway is almost always at fault. The only reason not to park behind someone's driveway is to be considerate.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

2005: My father-in-law parked his Accord in front of my house legally. My old fart neighbor across the street driving a giant Dodge Ram pickup backed out of his driveway and totally crushed the left front fender of my father-in-law's Accord. The guy didn't even know he'd done it, but his insurance paid for repair.

2007: I parked my 35th Anniversary Mustang in front of my house while I refinished an oak door in my garage. History repeats. Old timer across the street backed his truck out, crushed the left front fender and didn't even know it. I showed it to him and his insurance ponied up again. The insurance adjuster tried to tell me the fender could be repaired. I made it clear that my Mustang would not be getting any Bondo applied to it and that new sheet metal would be installed. Eventually the silly bloke came around to my way of thinking and the fender was replaced.

Now I have even more cars and teenage sons who need to park in the street. Thankfully, my neighbor took a took nap a couple years ago and the problem solved itself. He was an OK dude...just could drive worth a s**t.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> BS. I could back my old car (1969 Cadillac Fleetwood, over 19 feet long) out of there without a problem. His neighbor (and you I guess) need to learn to drive.
> 
> They could also back INTO their driveway if they're having that much trouble getting out.


1969 Fleetwood. That car was so big that the front seat and backseat were in different area codes, right?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

One thing that drives me nuts are people who live on busy streets who think backing up onto the street is a good idea. I know they don't think it is, it's that they don't think, which is really what drives me nuts. Always back in if you're on a busy street so you don't cause an accident, hold people up or drive me nuts.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Are you parking in front of your house? If not why? If so, I think you are fine doing such....


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There is nothing shameful about any job unless it is screwing over/hurting someone else. You just have sh**y neighbors.
> 
> There are plenty of folks with advanced degrees working jobs your neighbors probably think they shouldn't, but working and not being a bum is not "shameful" whether it's driving for Uber, washing dishes, or cleaning toilets. Do not let their opinions make you feel bad about yourself for WORKING.
> 
> ...


Thank you for addressing this status issue that I have felt ever since I started driving uber. I am actually one of those uber drivers with advanced degrees. I have a doctor's degree from my home country but cannot work as a doctor here in the US because they dont recognize my medical degree in the US. Another doctor who drives a yellow cab introduced me to uber and I joined. I have been really happy with the income so far. I try to make 200 everyday....and I drive 7 days ...trying to make 1400 per week. Out of that they take out 400 to pay the rental for the car. That still leaves 700-1000 weekly income for driving which is something that I love. And it is on my own schedule and no boss....What more could I ask for!! It is better than waiting tables or working for McDonalds!!...So, I really love uber. But this prestige issue eats me up sometimes. I have not even told any of my firends that this is what I do for a living. Only my family knows. My family also tells me that nobody will like my car parked in the neighborhood because it is a taxi. And this is a posh neigborhood..;..That neighbor's mercedes says MD on it ....So, he is probably a doctor too...But I love my uber job....It is much better than the stressful profession of a doctor where we have to study so much and think of all kinds of diagnoses and treatments. It is just that I dont know if people will respect me if they find out that I drive uber. My family tells me that nobody will have any respect for me if I ever mention to anyone that I drive uber. I cant even date....What if the guy I date finds out that I spend 14 hours a day driving uber....He will dump me!! So, it is my secret job till now...I dont know if I should be ashamed of being an uber driver or not ......but it does pay my bills and I love it.


----------



## DaveM88 (May 18, 2016)

In Massachusetts we have a saying for people like your neighbor, it's acronym is GFY. I wouldn't actively suggest this unless your neighbor has already escalated the situation to shouting at you first though. I'm sure making the situation worse is not what you're interested in.

Like others have said, no law or HOA preventing you from parking there, park away.

Now, on to my own rant after seeing that streetview image you shared...he can't back out of that driveway with a little car parked there? Where did he get his license from? A cracker jack box? A Happy Meal? I park on this tiny little patch of dirt in front of the building I live in and people will creep right up on either side of that thing as well as across the street and I manage to pull my car in and out of there still. I've backed an Econoline van out of tighter areas back when I drove parts, and I bet anyone who has driven a real truck would laugh and laugh and laugh if their neighbor told them they were "blocking" their driveway with that much room. Unless your neighbor wants to learn how to drive, he's always gonna have two problems he has to deal with himself; being mad at you for legally parking your car, and getting over it.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

DaveM88 said:


> In Massachusetts we have a saying for people like your neighbor, it's acronym is GFY. I wouldn't actively suggest this unless your neighbor has already escalated the situation to shouting at you first though. I'm sure making the situation worse is not what you're interested in.
> 
> Like others have said, no law or HOA preventing you from parking there, park away.
> 
> Now, on to my own rant after seeing that streetview image you shared...he can't back out of that driveway with a little car parked there? Where did he get his license from? A cracker jack box? A Happy Meal? I park on this tiny little patch of dirt in front of the building I live in and people will creep right up on either side of that thing as well as across the street and I manage to pull my car in and out of there still. I've backed an Econoline van out of tighter areas back when I drove parts, and I bet anyone who has driven a real truck would laugh and laugh and laugh if their neighbor told them they were "blocking" their driveway with that much room. Unless your neighbor wants to learn how to drive, he's always gonna have two problems he has to deal with himself; being mad at you for legally parking your car, and getting over it.


lol...Thank you. Well said!


----------



## DaveM88 (May 18, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Thank you for addressing this status issue that I have felt ever since I started driving uber. I am actually one of those uber drivers with advanced degrees. I have a doctor's degree from my home country but cannot work as a doctor here in the US because they dont recognize my medical degree in the US. Another doctor who drives a yellow cab introduced me to uber and I joined. I have been really happy with the income so far. I try to make 200 everyday....and I drive 7 days ...trying to make 1400 per week. Out of that they take out 400 to pay the rental for the car. That still leaves 700-1000 weekly income for driving which is something that I love. And it is on my own schedule and no boss....What more could I ask for!! It is better than waiting tables or working for McDonalds!!...So, I really love uber. But this prestige issue eats me up sometimes. I have not even told any of my firends that this is what I do for a living. Only my family knows. My family also tells me that nobody will like my car parked in the neighborhood because it is a taxi. And this is a posh neigborhood..;..That neighbor's mercedes says MD on it ....So, he is probably a doctor too...But I love my uber job....It is much better than the stressful profession of a doctor where we have to study so much and think of all kinds of diagnoses and treatments. It is just that I dont know if people will respect me if they find out that I drive uber. My family tells me that nobody will have any respect for me if I ever mention to anyone that I drive uber. I cant even date....What if the guy I date finds out that I spend 14 hours a day driving uber....He will dump me!! So, it is my secret job till now...I dont know if I should be ashamed of being an uber driver or not ......but it does pay my bills and I love it.


You have nothing to be ashamed of. Do you know what I do full time for a living? I work at a dog kennel in New Hampshire making what is above minimum wage for that state, but what is now minimum wage in MA where I live. I just started driving for Lyft here in MA to supplement my income when I need some extra cash or get bored. I'm not ashamed, and anyone who looks down on me for it is simply not worth my time, and anyone who looks down on you for driving for Uber is not worth your time. The only difficulty your job would pose with dating is simply that peak hours for driving are also usually when people go on dates.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Thank you for addressing this status issue that I have felt ever since I started driving uber. I am actually one of those uber drivers with advanced degrees. I have a doctor's degree from my home country but cannot work as a doctor here in the US because they dont recognize my medical degree in the US. Another doctor who drives a yellow cab introduced me to uber and I joined. I have been really happy with the income so far. I try to make 200 everyday....and I drive 7 days ...trying to make 1400 per week. Out of that they take out 400 to pay the rental for the car. That still leaves 700-1000 weekly income for driving which is something that I love. And it is on my own schedule and no boss....What more could I ask for!! It is better than waiting tables or working for McDonalds!!...So, I really love uber. But this prestige issue eats me up sometimes. I have not even told any of my firends that this is what I do for a living. Only my family knows. My family also tells me that nobody will like my car parked in the neighborhood because it is a taxi. And this is a posh neigborhood..;..That neighbor's mercedes says MD on it ....So, he is probably a doctor too...But I love my uber job....It is much better than the stressful profession of a doctor where we have to study so much and think of all kinds of diagnoses and treatments. It is just that I dont know if people will respect me if they find out that I drive uber. My family tells me that nobody will have any respect for me if I ever mention to anyone that I drive uber. I cant even date....What if the guy I date finds out that I spend 14 hours a day driving uber....He will dump me!! So, it is my secret job till now...I dont know if I should be ashamed of being an uber driver or not ......but it does pay my bills and I love it.


First of all your parents are wrong, which is for another website. You are not a taxi and like many have said, you have nothing to be ashamed of or be embarrassed about. You should read through this forum and learn about driving and how much money you might not really be making. There are plenty of drivers like you, most are on here who are as you say overqualified. People drive for different reasons. I think, which I said before is there is more to this story than driving. It does sound like racism or something. You don't drive in bad neighborhoods so there is a good chance you'll find a guy who would ask you out, make sure he isn't drunk. Be aware last time I checked, NY does not have TNC Gap insurance. You are screwed in an accident. Search on here and Google it.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> First of all your parents are wrong, which is for another website. You are not a taxi and like many have said, you have nothing to be ashamed of or be embarrassed about. You should read through this forum and learn about driving and how much money you might not really be making. There are plenty of drivers like you, most are on here who are as you say overqualified. People drive for different reasons. I think, which I said before is there is more to this story than driving. It does sound like racism or something. You don't drive in bad neighborhoods so there is a good chance you'll find a guy who would ask you out, make sure he isn't drunk. Be aware last time I checked, NY does not have TNC Gap insurance. You are screwed in an accident. Search on here and Google it.


Please tell me about TNC gap insurance and how can I get it?

So people are making more money? how? I drive like crazy and am exhausted all day....I dont know how to drive more....I work really hard to make that 1000 per week. If there is any way to make more money please do let me know. What else should I do? Thanks so much.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Please tell me about TNC gap insurance and how can I get it?
> 
> So people are making more money? how? I drive like crazy and am exhausted all day....I dont know how to drive more....I work really hard to make that 1000 per week. If there is any way to make more money please do let me know. What else should I do? Thanks so much.


Sorry, many drivers on here point out how new drivers make much less than they think since they don't consider all of the costs. TNC Gap insurance is in almost half of the US now, which is great. You are taking a huge risk driving without it. First you are likely to lose the insurance you do have if they find out you are driving and if you do get in an accident, you don't get any coverage besides fixing your car with their 1K deductible.

Don't bother with your neighbors like many have said, let it go and let your parents know how much you enjoy driving. You need to put money aside for repairs and another car in the future. I hope driving helps with your medical career.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberRose said:


> Thank you for addressing this status issue that I have felt ever since I started driving uber. I am actually one of those uber drivers with advanced degrees. I have a doctor's degree from my home country but cannot work as a doctor here in the US because they dont recognize my medical degree in the US. Another doctor who drives a yellow cab introduced me to uber and I joined. I have been really happy with the income so far. I try to make 200 everyday....and I drive 7 days ...trying to make 1400 per week. Out of that they take out 400 to pay the rental for the car. That still leaves 700-1000 weekly income for driving which is something that I love. And it is on my own schedule and no boss....What more could I ask for!! It is better than waiting tables or working for McDonalds!!...So, I really love uber. But this prestige issue eats me up sometimes. I have not even told any of my firends that this is what I do for a living. Only my family knows. My family also tells me that nobody will like my car parked in the neighborhood because it is a taxi. And this is a posh neigborhood..;..That neighbor's mercedes says MD on it ....So, he is probably a doctor too...But I love my uber job....It is much better than the stressful profession of a doctor where we have to study so much and think of all kinds of diagnoses and treatments. It is just that I dont know if people will respect me if they find out that I drive uber. My family tells me that nobody will have any respect for me if I ever mention to anyone that I drive uber. I cant even date....What if the guy I date finds out that I spend 14 hours a day driving uber....He will dump me!! So, it is my secret job till now...I dont know if I should be ashamed of being an uber driver or not ......but it does pay my bills and I love it.


I am an advanced degree holder, too. I drive (used to drive) for Uber as a means of community service. My kid brother died in a non-vehicular accident six years ago that involved alcohol. When I learned of Uber I saw an opportunity to honor his memory and earn a few bucks to give to my kids for gas money and dates. If I can keep a drunk or two from getting behind the wheel and killing themselves or others, then my community service efforts are working.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> BS. I could back my old car (1969 Cadillac Fleetwood, over 19 feet long) out of there without a problem.


I loved those Mafia Staff Cars. I had a 1957. I went looking, at one point, for a 1964, but never found one that I liked. People at the time, were telling me that I should have been looking for a 1968 or 1969, but I always thought that the 429 was easier to work on than the 472, although most people told me that the 472 was a better engine. I wound up with a 1962 Sedan DeVille. I found a wrecked 1959 Eldorado and took the intake manifold and some other parts from the engine, paid a visit to my friendly, local speed shoppe, and turned it into one rockin' Sedan DeVille. Sadly, some jackwadd in a 1968 Chrysler Newport blew a red light and T-Boned it. It would take something at least the size of a Chrysler Newport to destroy one of those. I walked away from it.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Can you park in front of your driveway (behind the other cars there?) Blocking it isn't an issue I would assume since it's YOURS.


If Original Poster does, in fact, live in New York City, the Police or Parking Flunkies there will issue her a summons for blocking her own driveway.



Hunt to Eat said:


> I parked my 35th Anniversary Mustang in front of my house. Old timer backed his truck out, crushed the left front fender. The insurance adjuster tried to tell me the fender could be repaired. I made it clear that my Mustang would not be getting any Bondo applied to it and that new sheet metal would be installed.
> 
> Eventually the silly bloke came around to my way of thinking and the fender was replaced.


Oh no, _*ain't no mud going on no car like that*_. Dum-dum on a 2001 Camry, maybe, but not that car.

_*Ain't it just amazin'*_ how persuasive "Ya' know, I have an appointment to go to the Kaiser to-morrow because my neck is starting to bother me" can be to a balky insurance adjuster? 'Turns him into a completely different man, it does.



Hunt to Eat said:


> 1969 Fleetwood. That car was so big that the front seat and backseat were in different area codes, right?


Anyone (myself included) who worked under the hood of my 1957 (Series 75) had to show his passport once he closed the hood and tried to get behind the wheel to road test his work.............same if you got out of the back seat and wanted to go into the trunk.



UberRose said:


> It is much better than the stressful profession of a doctor where we have to study so much and think of all kinds of diagnoses and treatments.
> 
> My family tells me that nobody will have any respect for me if I ever mention to anyone that I drive uber.
> 
> ...


We had a guy in my cab company who came here from Afghanistan where he was a doctor. This was in the 1990s. The U.S. of A. would not recognise his M.D., so he drove a cab, did medical transcription (before outsourcing) and studied. Eventually, he wrote the test and passed. Uber is fine and will allow you to study until you can write the test and resume practicing, if that is what you want to do.

Some people may look through their nose at you for it, but if they mistreat you, you always can let them know what snots they are. I suspect, though, from your postings, that you are too nice a human being to tell someone what for who is begging for it.

If your BF is going to dump you over driving Uber, he _*ain't worth makin' no never mind over nohow*_. A guy who is worth something will not look through his nose at you over what you do to pay your bills. While I will concede that I might have trouble dating an "escort", _*ain't much else what would bother me*_. Still, I do not look through my nose at a woman who is an "escort", I just do not think that I could date her.

Not.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> TNC is not commercial.


Also referencing other posts here&#8230; The young lady in question has New York City TLC plates. This means that, in New York at least, she IS a commercial vehicle. Of course, she is not a taxi, but has the same license plates that a private Town Car might.

I think we've all agreed that the neighbor is just being a jerk, and that the best course of action is probably a combination of a handshake and a neighborly conversation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

bluedogz said:


> The young lady in question has New York City TLC plates. This means that, in New York at least, she IS a commercial vehicle.


Do understand that there is a legal and technical difference between a "commercial vehicle" and a "vehicle for hire".


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

bluedogz said:


> Your profile says UberX, but your post says you're a taxi. Which is it?


uber is a taxi. actually taxi drivers make more money per mile. so you are actually lower than a taxi driver. i can understand why the neighbors are so embarrassed. 
btw how many of you aspired to be a taxi driver when you were a child?


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do understand that there is a legal and technical difference between a "commercial vehicle" and a "vehicle for hire".


I do. In NYC, this is a distinction without a difference.


----------



## Ludwig Amadorx (May 26, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Okay. We don't have those in CA at least not for Uber/Lyft.


 what do you have ?


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I wouldn't want someone parking their car in front of my house if you don't live on the street either, do you live on that block where u park? If you do live on that street, I would tell the old fart off!
Nosey neighbors are the worst!
I have a bunch of neighbor's that are super jealous because we have 4 Mercedes-Benz in our driveway, they literally watch every move we make!! 
Haters gonna Hate...
Don't let the Hate bother you.


----------

